# BIG Brag for me!



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

As many of you know, my son, Logan is very extroverted. At 5 he is feisty, and high energy. Well over the summer for the first time the local community theater held a child's camp. Wizard of Oz theme. For the 3rd time in a year, Logan graced the cover of the local paper. Here is the link to the article from the paper, from there, you can click over to his page to see pics from that night in full "costume."


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations to Logan. I bet he had a great time. I can't find the link?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Mraymo said:


> Congratulations to Logan. I bet he had a great time. I can't find the link?


Me either.
Congrats though! How neat is that!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations! I was Dorothy once in a play at school!! I love the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats to Logan.


----------

